# Bagels in Querétaro



## MissKT (Feb 24, 2013)

Okay, this probably sounds like a silly question, but where can I find bagels in Querétaro? I have been unable to find them in Walmart and Sorriana, yet I've seen that the tienda at the school I work with has bagels, so they must be here somewhere! 

I absolutely love a good bagel and cream cheese, so if anyone can help me out I would be very appreciative!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

MissKT said:


> Okay, this probably sounds like a silly question, but where can I find bagels in Querétaro? I have been unable to find them in Walmart and Sorriana, yet I've seen that the tienda at the school I work with has bagels, so they must be here somewhere!
> 
> I absolutely love a good bagel and cream cheese, so if anyone can help me out I would be very appreciative!


I've seen them in Chedraui and Superama here in Xalapa. They're found in the frozen food section. Plastic-wrapped six pack. Of course, there is enough cream cheese in Mexico to supply Manhattan many times over.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

yet I've seen that the tienda at the school I work with has bagels, so they must be here somewhere! 

Maybe ask your employer/ buyer for tienda......


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Costco here, close to Queretaro, 2 hours away, has fresh bagels. You have to buy 2 six packs for about $60.00 pesos and they are the same as NOB Costco´s only a bit larger. Einstein bagels. I would imagine Queretaro´s Costco has them also.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

If a bagel is large and puffy, it's not a "real" bagel, just bread in the shape of one. This public announcement is brought to you courtesy of "The Bagel Maven".


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> If a bagel is large and puffy, it's not a "real" bagel, just bread in the shape of one. This public announcement is brought to you courtesy of "The Bagel Maven".


Yes, Yes, Yes. The ones at Costco, all though they try hard, are large and puffy. The ones in the frozen food section are more like the real thing, but, alas, frozen. Still with enough lox and cream cheese, they are palatable. What I would give for a real, salt bagel still warm.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> Yes, Yes, Yes. The ones at Costco, all though they try hard, are large and puffy. The ones in the frozen food section are more like the real thing, but, alas, frozen. Still with enough lox and cream cheese, they are palatable. What I would give for a real, salt bagel still warm.


The problem with "pseudo bagels" is that they are not made correctly. After the bagel dough is formed into the proper bagel shape, it should be boiled for a few minutes, then baked. That way it gets its proper (and scrumptious) chewy texture. I will soon be in Philly and New York for a couple of weeks and will have a real bagel in your honor, joaquin.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> The problem with "pseudo bagels" is that they are not made correctly. After the bagel dough is formed into the proper bagel shape, it should be boiled for a few minutes, then baked. That way it gets its proper (and scrumptious) chewy texture. I will soon be in Philly and New York for a couple of weeks and will have a real bagel in your honor, joaquin.


Agreed. I used to make bagels occasionally. I have been thinking about them lately and probably will make some again before too long. 

On Google street view the other day, I stumbled on a cafe in Guadalajara that claimed to have bagels, but I haven't been over there to test that claim.

Isla, can you still find real bagels in New York/Philadelphia. Most of the chains seem to sell puffed up imitations that are pretty far from the original, not to mention the weird flavors that they offer. There used to be a bagel shop in Palo Alto, California years ago that produced traditional bagels. But I have not been impressed with the ones produced by Einstein Bros.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Isla, can you still find real bagels in New York/Philadelphia. Most of the chains seem to sell puffed up imitations that are pretty far from the original, not to mention the weird flavors that they offer. There used to be a bagel shop in Palo Alto, California years ago that produced traditional bagels. But I have not been impressed with the ones produced by Einstein Bros.


Of course, you can, but what are these "bagel chains" you speak of? You have to go to a Jewish bakery or deli to get the real thing. Never heard of Einstein Brothers.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Of course, you can, but what are these "bagel chains" you speak of? You have to go to a Jewish bakery or deli to get the real thing. Never heard of Einstein Brothers.


I always wondered what the east coast of the US contributed that was worth anything. I guess now I know.


----------



## tijuanahopeful (Apr 2, 2013)

Einstein Brothers are Brueggers Bagels are both bagel chains in the US. There's also one called Noah's Bagels, plus there are independent bagel shops. I haven't seen a Jewish bakery or deli since I was a kid. My father used to go to the bakery and deli every Sunday morning to buy bagels, cream cheese, and lox.

Now I'm hungry and want a bagel!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

tijuanahopeful said:


> Einstein Brothers are Brueggers Bagels are both bagel chains in the US. There's also one called Noah's Bagels, plus there are independent bagel shops. I haven't seen a Jewish bakery or deli since I was a kid. My father used to go to the bakery and deli every Sunday morning to buy bagels, cream cheese, and lox.
> 
> Now I'm hungry and want a bagel!


Me too!


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

*I bagel your pardon!*



Isla Verde said:


> The problem with "pseudo bagels" is that they are not made correctly. After the bagel dough is formed into the proper bagel shape, it should be boiled for a few minutes, then baked. That way it gets its proper (and scrumptious) chewy texture. I will soon be in Philly and New York for a couple of weeks and will have a real bagel in your honor, joaquin.


If a puffy, yet tasty bagel is all I can get here, I put up with it and make the most of it. I buy the Costco-Einstein bagels regularly. They are a great improvement over the frozen ones we used to (sometimes) find in the frozen food case at Mega Comercial or Wal-Mart.

I'd like it if Costco offered more than Plain, Sesame (my fave) or Asiago cheese (least liked) topped. But I'm content with what I can get. Anyway, they toast up nicely. And, the good part is, Costco offers 3 or 4 styles of smoked salmon, for when we have the winning lottery ticket. :faint:

I bagel your pardon. I have to go defrost one now.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

The Walt Mart in Juriquilla always seems to have at least a few frozen bagels every time I go there. They're pretty ok, you can find them in a little corner of the bakery section, not in one of their fridges. 

Have you also tried asking your local bakery if they make some? A near by bakery from where I live said they do make bagels, however, I have to ask for them a day in advance since they only make them on demand.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

NCas said:


> Have you also tried asking your local bakery if they make some? A near by bakery from where I live said they do make bagels, however, I have to ask for them a day in advance since they only make them on demand.


But are they "real" bagels?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> But are they "real" bagels?


They have sprinkles on some of them and the rest are iced with chocolate, but they're round and have a hole in the middle.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> They have sprinkles on some of them and the rest are iced with chocolate, but they're round and have a hole in the middle.


Mmm! And they'll go great with lox and cream cheese.


----------



## tijuanahopeful (Apr 2, 2013)

joaquinx said:


> They have sprinkles on some of them and the rest are iced with chocolate, but they're round and have a hole in the middle.


Sounds like a doughnut to me.


----------



## grotton (Apr 20, 2012)

They have good bagels at Sam's Club. A variety of flavors. My favorite is the whole wheat (it has nuts and seeds on top too.) Sometimes the other flavors besides plain are in the freezer and you have to ask for them.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

I should have subtitled my earlier reply, "Bagels can't be choosers". I'll take what I can get, or do without until I'm visiting family in New Jersey. Then I get all the "real", even handmade bagels I want. By the same token, I won't go to Mexican restaurants while in NJ. There's a natural balance to such things.

Hot Bagels in Brooklyn video: 




Here's what I can get here: marinated herring. I usually add extra onions plus some crema. I just had some with a slice of caraway rye toast. I made the bread myself. It's damn good, too.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> But are they "real" bagels?


I think they come fairly close. Sure they are a little bigger than traditional, but they are still nice toasted with cream cheese.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

I might not have had a boiled in water bagel since I left Winnipeg 35 years ago. I have not had Winnipeg Jewish style corned beef or pastrami either except when visiting there a few times. I forgot to eat a bagel there then, only the Jewish bakery rye bread. I was raised in a predominately Jewish neighborhood.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

AlanMexicali said:


> I might not have had a boiled in water bagel since I left Winnipeg 35 years ago. I have not had Winnipeg Jewish style corned beef or pastrami either except when visiting there a few times. I forgot to eat a bagel there then, only the Jewish bakery rye bread. I was raised in a predominately Jewish neighborhood.


If you had forgotten what a bagel *is*, then there's no hope.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> . . .to eat a bagel there then, only the Jewish bakery rye bread.


I can live without a bagel, but I would fight for a loaf of rye bread. Jewish, German, Polish, Russian, or whatever.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> I can live without a bagel, but I would fight for a loaf of rye bread. Jewish, German, Polish, Russian, or whatever.


The only "close" to Jewish or German rye bread I have ever bought here is at HEB and it was in a US bakery company´s plastic bag and several days old or more so yes a Jewish or German deli´s fresh rye bread would most likely be hard to find, if not impossible here.


----------



## MJB5293 (Feb 26, 2009)

superrama has them both fresh and frozen


----------



## MJB5293 (Feb 26, 2009)

again superama I get petrage farm rye and pumpernickel


----------



## Mkl (Oct 16, 2013)

*Me Bagels*

Me Bagel gourmet food truck sound pretty good. There's also a Bagel place over by TEC Monterrey that I was told was good...I'm going tomorrow, I'll let you know.


----------



## Mkl (Oct 16, 2013)

*Me Bagel*

Me Bagel gourmet food truck sound pretty good. There's also a Bagel place over by TEC Monterrey that I was told was good...I'm going tomorrow, I'll let you know.

Google Search Bagels Queretaro


----------

